# Can not start Lightroom all of the sudden,,HELP !!!



## dougward (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Everybody-

  I am having a problem, I tried to open Lightroom and I got a message that says the following-

"Lightroom,exe Entry Point not Found"

"The Procedure entry Point AMTRetrieveLibraryPath could not be found located in the dynamic link library"

I am lost and don't know how to fix this,,any suggestions ??

Thanks much all- Douglas


----------



## theWeissGuy (Aug 27, 2014)

Try re-installing it - sounds like something got clobbered.


----------



## dougward (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi there,,thanks so much, that did work. I recently installed CS master collection and I think something got over written or bumped, but now all software is working fine and I can also cross edit and jump between programs as well. Thanks for the advise.


----------

